# Best method for learning self-taught drums



## Rizzo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi there folks, i'm mainly a guitarist but i've been noodling around the kit for almost 2 years now, and i'd like to learn more seriously at least the basics of drumming.

First, i',m headed towards buying a practice pad for some extra practice away from home...and because, every drummer needs a pad 
Then, i'm looking for a method-book.
Could you suggest a nice all-around method for beginners, possibly coming with audio tracks? Mainly rock style, but i like to jam a little bit of everything.

A pro-wannabe friend of mine suggested me to buy the first Dante Agostini volume, but i think it's too much solfege-oriented and i won't be able to actually learn something on my own, and it also may be demotivating as it's very "academic".

A note, just in case: i already own a double bass pedal so i'd also like to develop some basic double bass drumming.

Until now i haven't done anything "methodic", but just trying to jam to songs, jam tracks, coming up with grooves on the fly, and using some basic paradiddles as my warm up.

Up to you now!


----------



## RoRo56 (Jan 3, 2014)

I started off using a couple different books that my teacher showed me. However I found that Tommy Igoe's two books; Groove Essentials and Great Hands for a Lifetime are excellent. One is for proper techniques on how to correctly play rudiments and warm up the hands and the other introduces you to the concepts of all the different styles of music. It has lots of exercises that gradually build you up to being able to play funk, jazz, latin pieces etc.

Double bass is all about limb strength and independence. How much experience do you have with it?


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 4, 2014)

RoRo56 said:


> I started off using a couple different books that my teacher showed me. However I found that Tommy Igoe's two books; Groove Essentials and Great Hands for a Lifetime are excellent. One is for proper techniques on how to correctly play rudiments and warm up the hands and the other introduces you to the concepts of all the different styles of music. It has lots of exercises that gradually build you up to being able to play funk, jazz, latin pieces etc.


Interesting, i will look for them! Thanks



RoRo56 said:


> Double bass is all about limb strength and independence. How much experience do you have with it?


Preface: actually i despised double bass pedals until the last months, first because i'm quite a minimalist and second because i've got a fixed hi-hat stand that interferes with the left pedal, and i just love to keep my hi-hat as close to the snare as possible because i love doing fills on it.

Some months ago i realised i was quite drastic on thinking the double bass would take away something from my creativity and also thought that every drummer nowadays must know at least the basis of double bass, so i kept it mounted disregarding the bit of uncomfort with the left pedal (I'll maybe change my hi-hat stand some day).

So i started practising to implement some double bass in my playing: some triplets, octaves and 16th fills using the hi-hat or ride as a reference point for straight 4ths. I only took it seriously in the last weeks 
Actually the only thing that satisfies (don't worry, i know it's a long way) it's the simple but effective double kick-snare flam.

Now on to the relevant point: speaking of double bass (and well, drumming in general) i prefer power and groove to full-blast speed. For example, i think my main inspirations for double bass are Gene Hoglan and Vinnie Paul, as opposed to -for example- Kollias' style.

PS Talking of Hoglan, would it be a nice idea to practice with 2Bs and ankle weights (btw, how much?) as he uses to, or am i exagerrating?


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 4, 2014)

I just started with playing with recordings of my favorite songs. 

*Granted I am a percussionist and had been playing other instruments for a few years*

It took me a while to get comfy, but then I kept listening to lots of different styles and would watch videos of the drummers and would watch things they did to emulate them. 

Of course, in college I used, and still use method books. They help a lot especially for me. But it all started with just simple emulation. Anything type of anything will honestly help.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 5, 2014)

GSingleton said:


> It took me a while to get comfy, but then I kept listening to lots of different styles and would watch videos of the drummers and would watch things they did to emulate them.


I do it all the time too


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 6, 2014)

Any other advice?


----------



## nikolazjalic (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm not a drummer but I came across this which seems pretty helpful
Vic Firth Presents: 40 Essential Rudiments


----------



## Rizzo (Feb 1, 2014)

Just a quick bump. Anyone else?


----------



## Sinborn (Feb 2, 2014)

Stick Control for the Snare Drummer. A quite old book on different sticking patterns for the snare, but you can apply all the non-roll stuff to your feet. If you can make it through page 5 (the first exercises) on your hands and feet you're probably ahead of 95-99% of the drummers at the entry level of rock/metal music. Play to a click. Work your non-dominant side at least 2x as much as your dominant.

Now if I can follow all that I'd be in great shape...


----------



## Rizzo (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey folks! I finally bought a pad and began exercising away from home the last week.
I'm practising to get the very first "Stick Control" exercises up to steady 16th notes with occasional 32th bursts (i'm just at 50 bpm to really get it down, don't panic! lol) and back and forth cycling to 4th-8th-16th-(32th when possible) to build up precision and stamina.
So far so good, but it's just the beginning of course. I'll also try to apply them to my feet as suggested.

I bought and left at home the Dante Agostini Vol.1 book to practise some grooves once i get comfortable with the technique basics.


----------



## Sinborn (Mar 5, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> (i'm just at 50 bpm to really get it down, don't panic! lol) and back and forth cycling to 4th-8th-16th-(32th when possible) to build up precision and stamina.



I would just turn up the metronome instead of playing 32nds. A faster meter will give you more frames of reference for your precision.


----------



## Rizzo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sinborn said:


> I would just turn up the metronome instead of playing 32nds. A faster meter will give you more frames of reference for your precision.


That's correct, but i'm just playing little bursts at that speed and i wanted to start really slow to focus on my movements. I'll push up the metronome a little bit.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Mar 6, 2014)

I started drumming out of randomness from other band members owning drumkits for practice. Basically learned lots of covers and techniques that interested me through time. Youtube can be a big help to see how others play. Gotta remember feel and groove!


----------



## Sinborn (Mar 11, 2014)

Rizzo said:


> That's correct, but i'm just playing little bursts at that speed and i wanted to start really slow to focus on my movements. I'll push up the metronome a little bit.


You don't need to constantly play at the click. Do whatever exercise you want at whatever tempo you want, but just use a 2x or 4x faster click so you can judge your accuracy better. That was what I was getting at.


----------



## Rizzo (Mar 13, 2014)

Sinborn said:


> You don't need to constantly play at the click. Do whatever exercise you want at whatever tempo you want, but just use a 2x or 4x faster click so you can judge your accuracy better. That was what I was getting at.


Thanks


----------



## Rizzo (Jul 10, 2015)

Bumping this after some time because YNK


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 11, 2015)

I know this thread is old so I'm sure you have made some significant progress since you started it, but I'll contribute.

Focus on your fundamentals, always! Especially in the early stages.

1) Learn stick control, and always remember dynamics are everything. A lot of self-taught drummers tend to go the route of using very basic, narrow-minded fundamentals and smash the .... out of the drums all the time. They have trouble playing quietly, and using ghosts and soft dynamics to their advantage. This right here can literally make or break a drummer, if you ask me. Otherwise, you will be programmed to play nothing but hard levels all the time, and in turn your playing will become very bland and predictable. This happens a lot with rock drummers.

2) Study jazz drumming, heavily. Learn everything you can from it. Jazz drummers, in my eyes, are the best drummers because they utilize excellent dynamics, fundamentals, and their focus levels are often very high. Jazz drumming also instills great sense of feel into your playing, which will greatly make your drumming shine and stand above everything else. You will have much more to bring to the table when you're auditioning for a band, or offering services as a studio/session drummer in the future. Even if you don't plan to take it that seriously, I would still greatly suggest doing this. Playing effectively at very soft levels is equally as important as playing effectively at loud levels.

3) Relax! Don't strain yourself. Don't strain your muscles. Focus on playing tight, in the pocket, but keep it smooth. Keep yourself relaxed and tension-free. This will do a great service to you in the future, should you decided to get into a technical area of your drumming. It will also prevent strain and injury on your joints down the line. Again - jazz drumming... just observe it. Watch their hand and arm movements. Watch their fluidity and how relaxed they are. Your playing power will build naturally within the realm of your level of relaxation, so you are able to play at loud levels and not kill yourself behind the kit, when the situation calls for it.

Do you have any recent videos? I'd love to see them, and see where you stand (or sit, so to speak) with your playing so far.

Oh yes, another one - rudiments! Very important. Rudiments are everything. Rudiments are the very essence behind the art of playing with sticks. Paradiddles and their many variations are extremely valuable. Always keep those in the top tier of your practice priorities.


----------



## Rizzo (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Vhyle!


----------



## talon97 (Aug 2, 2015)

If you haven't found the Drumeo videos on youtube check those out. Lots of helpful stuff.


----------



## Rizzo (Aug 3, 2015)

talon97 said:


> If you haven't found the Drumeo videos on youtube check those out. Lots of helpful stuff.


Got it, thanks! Been following Drumeo for a while, awesome stuff.
Also, the recent addition of 1+ hour long guest video lessons with top drummers is priceless.


----------



## JairoLozano (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah, these guys are on point as to what they say. But advice? 

In the end you will decide what learning method works best for You. 
For me it's being patient, focused, feel, listen and learn as you go. Inspiration will come and just create! Can't be perfect all the time also(unless that's what you aim fo then knock yo self out!) but at times you'll realize where your weak points or struggles are. But you shouldn't have to struggle.... cause the the best part is to have fun! 
Anyway

I'd like to hear! Got any videos?


Hopping out the wagon now. Excuse me for bursting in! 
Time to go pack the black basket... casket...


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 25, 2015)

Just a quick bump to this thread to say Drumeo has uploaded lots of quality pro-hosted free video lessons until now! Priceless resource, check them out!
I still don't have any video of mine, I'll try to record myself some day.


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 29, 2015)

I have watched only a couple of Drumeo videos, but I really liked what I saw. They seem like solid instruction videos. I'll have to watch more of them.


----------

